# radiant burner troubleshooting



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

You can check the element with an ohm meter.

The should be an envelope on the back of the range that will tell you the wattage of each element and the resistance that reach element should have.

If you require any thing for your range you can get your Maytag parts here.


----------

